# How to use motion...Flying Pig.com



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

This is a neat site that I often turn to for inspiration on how to convert or use motion in animated props. Check it out. Thanks To ScareFX for posting his own flash which reminded me to [post this link.>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.robives.com/mechs


----------

